# Bolt rig v. running rig



## SeanStone

I have been doing a little research on a few basic carp fishing rigs. For the most part I have only used a few simple rigs that I have adapted from catfishing....mostly what is called a running rig. However I have found that a lot of European guys have carp fishing down to a science. My #1 fishing goal this year is to land a pb carp. So I'm gathering as much info as I can before I start my "quest". lol 

With that being said, I would like to hear from you guys out there carp fishing local waters.....and not overseas. The carp in Europe have been targeted pretty heavy and the anglers have been forced to adapt their methods to consistently catch fish. I feel that this may not necessarily be the case in Ohio, or the United States for that matter. So to the point:

When should I use a bolt rig, and when should I use a running rig? Is there a time of year, cold water v. warm water? Type of bottom, sand v. gravel? 

I have from from March 2 through March 10th off of college for spring break, so if the weather permits, I'll probably start fishing then. I'd also like some suggestions on areas to start baiting during this time. My plan now is to target some soft bottom areas near feeder creeks in lakes in the 3-8 foot range. 

Thanks for the help, 
Sean


----------



## crappielooker

For the small amount of time I spent chasing carp in the states, I have always used the running rig. I'm not a big fan of the bolt rig because I'm such a cheapskate. LOL. 
I'm sure bolt rig got its benefits somehow somewhere. Just use what YOU feel confident in. 
It's just my opinion. Good luck on your quest!! 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## SeanStone

The running rig has no doubt been my most widely used rig. However, I feel that I have lost fish with this rig because I got to the rod too late and the fish had rejected my bait. A Bolt rig, is supposed to hook the fish with the fixed weight on ones line. (2-3 oz preference it seems) Just didn't know if anyone had any experience with it. 

Thanks for the reply, the carp forum seems dead here. Unless a heated debate gets fired up....Do you C/R. lol.


----------



## cwcarper

Use super sharp hooks and a properly tied hair rig and most times it won't matter if you use a running rig or a bolt rig. 

When I first got into Euro style carping (10 years ago or so), I used bolt rigs almost exclusively. Normally used a 3 oz weight and a 5 or 6 inch hooklength/leader. Most of the time the carp would hook themselves, but I still missed quite a few fish. A few years ago I switched to using method feeders and normally fish them "semifixed", but I don't know if they are really heavy enough to give the proper bolt effect. I also switched to a much sharper hook and noticed my hookup rate went way up, regardless of how my weight was set. Most times if I miss a run now and it can usually be attributed to either a catfish or a really small carp.

The only time I don't care to use a bolt rig is when the bite is super light (cold water or super sensitive fish) and the fish spend more time mouthing the bait and are less likely to bolt off.


----------



## TimJC

I'm with CW on the method feeder and sharp hooks. Fishing with method mix or packbait is a great, and fast, way to introduce bait into the water. The purpose of method, or pack, is to pack around the sinker well enough to endure the cast, but break down after settling on the bottom. This releases attractants to draw fish in and creates a nice looking pile of food, but leaves little for the fish to feed on, aside from your hookbait.

I have been meaning to write a tutorial on the matter, but I have been missing a few keep photos. Take a look at the link below and let us know if you have any questions.

Method Fishing with Oat Pack Bait - a set on Flickr



...and don't let crappielooker fool you with "the small amount of time I spent chasing carp." He is quite a prolific carp angler.


----------



## Goosehtr

Great info all. 
I like to use a bolt rig most of the time. That being said I'd say the hook being sharp is more important than weather a run, or bolt rig. I use a 2oz gripper lead, like the one in Timjc's post. I really started paying attention to my hooks and changed them more often and I noticed I started losing less fish and had better hookups on fish when I was away from my rods.
Good Luck
Andy


----------



## SeanStone

Cwcarper: 
"The only time I don't care to use a bolt rig is when the bite is super light (cold water or super sensitive fish) and the fish spend more time mouthing the bait and are less likely to bolt off." 

That was my initial thought, use a bolt rig in cold water conditions. 

I have thought about using pack bait and a method feeder to chum the water a little, but I think for now I'm going to try and toss bait out by hand. I have done a good bit of research on the euro style carp fishing and all of they're equipment. I might try a catapult or a method feeder later in the year, but for now I want to keep it somewhat simple and form balls of ground bait and toss it in a general area. I might also look into getting a few break away rigs, as well, I like the idea that carp can pull the lead off if they get wrapped up after a break off. I'll probably toss a few corn nuggets, or boilies out as well...just to get the fish use to eating what I plan on baiting up with. 

With that said, I have the hair rig down now. Now that I know how to tie it properly I'm not so hesitant to use hair rigs. I fished a local warm water discharge this weekend for carp but I had no luck. I have seen a few nice fish breaking the water when targeting other species, so I know they are in that area. I'll probably start fishing lakes in early March. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## cwcarper

I'm certainly no expert on fishing a bolt rig - so they might work just fine in cold water. I just know that from personal experience, I'm much more likely to want to pick up the rod and set the hook myself when I see line twitches if the water is still cold.

A cheap, easy to make "break away" rig that I've used in the past is to buy some of the plastic beads with small pegs (or use a toothpick or something similar to plug the hole on a regular bead). Put the bead on after the sinker and put the peg in it so the swivel, sinker, and bead all sit against each other. It keeps the sinker in place for a bolt effect, but if you happen to break off above the bead, it will easily loosen up with the resistance of the fish and the sinker will fall off.


----------



## SeanStone

I'll give that peg method a shot 

I have also seen guys on carp videos from Europe use a running rig and set the rods in rod holders parallel to the bank. They engage their reels so that the fish can't take any line, and they watch the rod tip for bites. I might give that method a shot too this spring. I guess I just need to find something that I'm comfortable with. For many years I fished for carp one way and one way only.


----------



## TimJC

Be careful with the drag. Most Euro carpers don't lock down the drag, but use spinning reels with an adjustable baitrunner, which allow the fish to take line with the flip of a switch, or reels with a quick drag function that allow you to go from freespool to fighting drag with a 1/4-1/2 turn of the drag knob. This way the fish can take line without pulling the whole rig into the water, but offers adjustable tension in freespool, which is helpful when fishing near snags or in current.

It's also worth noting that dedicated carp rods have much softer tips than standard American rods. There are also quiver tip rods which have a really soft tip section with high visibility coating that are intentionally designed to be used as a strike indicator. Both of these likely explain watching the rod tips better than locked down drag.

With that said, when using a rod pod, or bank sticks, where the rod is more or less point straight at your bait, there are better indicators than watching rod tips. There are electronic bite alarms designed for alerting you, but often times, just hearing the drag clicking sing away is enough to let you know you have a bite. You don't have to invest in all the fancy tackle, but for a lot of us, that is part of the appeal.


----------



## SeanStone

I have fabricated a few bank sticks for catfishing that allow the reels to be placed at a 45 degree angle when locked down. I'll try and make something similar for a more horizontal approach as well. Honestly I'll probably give in and buy a few of those bite alarms before too long. Lol.



TimJC said:


> You don't have to invest in all the fancy tackle, but for a lot of us, that is part of the appeal.


Understood completely. Right now I just have too many species that I target to dedicate hundreds if not thousands of dollars into carp fishing specific rods/reels/terminal tackle/equipment dollies/etc......As I have done with catfishing and largemouth bass equipment. I have always enjoyed carp fishing, and I am trying to get back into it. This time with more knowledge and hopefully better results. 

I really appreciate all of the help, every tip or piece of advice aids in my learning curve. Thanks.


----------



## sammerguy

I fish that same area of fourmile for carp quite a bit. I have only ever used just vanilla corn there.(I'm a simple man when it comes to fishing) 

What is your PB carp? I have caught some from there that were 8-9 lbs. on my scale. My biggest was from down by Hannon Park under the tree that hangs over the creek. 12lbs or so.(My scale is cheap)

I went to the dam by 73 today and got nothing, not even a bite. I do think that a fish swam against my line cause there was one moment of significant line movement. If you want some company PM me and we can meet up.


----------



## SeanStone

sammerguy said:


> I fish that same area of fourmile for carp quite a bit. I have only ever used just vanilla corn there.(I'm a simple man when it comes to fishing)
> 
> What is your PB carp? I have caught some from there that were 8-9 lbs. on my scale. My biggest was from down by Hannon Park under the tree that hangs over the creek. 12lbs or so.(My scale is cheap)
> 
> I went to the dam by 73 today and got nothing, not even a bite. I do think that a fish swam against my line cause there was one moment of significant line movement. If you want some company PM me and we can meet up.













Pb stands at 12lbs 12oz, which I thought was spectacular until everybody but me started landing HUGE carp. I got discouraged and quit fishing for them, but now I'm going to try to land one in the 20's. 

Here's a couple fish that sparked my early carp retirement.









My buddy with a 32lbs and some odd ozs.









My little brothers first trip last year, 35lbs. 

There has also been a few 20's caught, never on my lines though. Just no luck I guess. 

I'll definitely take you up on that offer, if it was aimed at me. I have landed a few 8lbers out of Acton lake, but nothing huge. I spotted a carp last year while smallmouth fishing 4mile under Acton lake, looked to be in the upper teens. Might try and catch him in late March. Other than those two spots, I might try the Great Miami River.


----------

